# Elven/Elvish Names, Anyone Need One? (Closed, Use new thread)



## Angcuru

I decided that since a good amount of people tend to have trouble conceiving names for elves, I'm going to start taking requests. Tell me what you want the name to be in english, and I'll get it to you in elven.

*SERIOUS REQUESTS ONLY PLEASE!* This translation stuff takes time.


----------



## Mark

Here's some seemingly simple ones...

Archer of the Woods

Very fast guy

Keen eyes from a distance

From a very long line of noblility

Fair haired with brown eyes


----------



## ejja_1

*Elvish translation*

He who hates orcs and stuff
Master of all I survey
The king of dewey folage
Berry bearer
Weilder of the oaken staff
Father of bratty elf children
Thunderclease
Bearer of the meat cloak


----------



## Angcuru

Mark said:
			
		

> *Here's some seemingly simple ones...
> 
> Archer of the Woods
> 
> Very fast guy
> 
> Keen eyes from a distance
> 
> From a very long line of noblility
> 
> Fair haired with brown eyes *




Archer of the Woods - Cuar tel Taur
Very fast guy - Rimadanedhel
Keen eyes from a distance -  Laikelee tel Haiyasse
From a very long line of noblility - Aredhel tel  Iantnosse
Fair haired with brown eyes - Vanyaloske Baruelee

there ya go.

edited translation of 'of, of the', ect.


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Elvish translation*



			
				ejja_1 said:
			
		

> *He who hates orcs and stuff
> Master of all I survey
> The king of dewey folage
> Berry bearer
> Weilder of the oaken staff
> Father of bratty elf children
> Thunderclease
> Bearer of the meat cloak *




He who hates orcs and stuff - Edhel tel Farorqu
Master of all I survey - Tura tel Eleilya
The king of dewey folage - Aran en Olvarosse
Berry bearer - Kolindoyave
Weilder of the oaken staff - Edheltury tel Wandilnomo
Father of bratty elf children   - not gonna do it
Thunderclease - NO NO NO NO NO!
Bearer of the meat cloak - that's just wrong

edit note: change made to king of dewey folage and translation of 'of, of the', etc.


----------



## Sixchan

Great Spy of the Forest


----------



## Arken

Out of interest what brand of Elvish is this? 

I can't think of anything to get translated at the moment though , maybe I'll think of something later...


----------



## Harlock

Compulsive liar pretty boy who is despised.  Yes, I am dead serious.


----------



## ejja_1

*An explanation*

bearer of the meat cloak:
A friend had successfully used his wilderness knowledge skill and tracking to hunt down a deer for the party to eat.
Another player decided that he should make use of his skills as well and tried to fasion a cloak from the deer skin.
He botched it so badly that all he has was the skin with a bunch of ragged chunks of meat and a few bones left, the rest of the party naturally made fun of him for it. He decided that he would punish the rest of the party by actually wearing the cloak.
While it attracted lots of wandering monsters the party was able to deal with it, and it often provided entertainment and made most of thier foes run for the hills at first site of the group.
(another player also had a habit of stringing body parts around his neck....)
Thunderclease is from spaceghost, and for some reason a favorite name of one of my players. He has named three characters this way and also called every weapon owned by a character without that name thunderclease.
Thanks for being a sport and translating my stuff, I didnt think you were gonna go for the king of dewey folage either....


----------



## Angcuru

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Great Spy of the Forest *




Ethira tel Taure

edited translation of 'of the'


----------



## Angcuru

Arken said:
			
		

> *Out of interest what brand of Elvish is this? *




It's a mix of sindarin and quenya, the two interwoven elven languages created by J.R.R. Tolkien.


----------



## Angcuru

Harlock said:
			
		

> *Compulsive liar pretty boy who is despised.  Yes, I am dead serious. *




ouch...this is as close as i can get

Vanimanta tel Riemauyaquena Delothed'ilya

not anywhere near precise, but as best as I can get.


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: An explanation*



			
				ejja_1 said:
			
		

> *bearer of the meat cloak:*




No thunderclease!

Kolindo tel Collo en Sarpsa

edited translation of 'of, of the'


----------



## Harlock

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ouch...this is as close as i can get
> 
> Vanimanta Tal'riemauyaquena Delothed'ilya
> 
> not anywhere near precise, but as best as I can get. *




thanks Angcuru!  I was calling him Arileth, man was I ever off!


----------



## David Argall

*elf name*

Well, using the vocabulary in Dragon, my PC is Lahrneh Athelchas, meanng "no name, new to the bow"

   So how would you translate "no name"?


----------



## Allanon

*Elvish Translation*

Son of the Wind
Heir to the Golden Bird
Bringer of the Dawn
Hailer of the Dusk
Death
Daughter of the plaguebearer

Thanks in advance Angcuru


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: elf name*



			
				David Argall said:
			
		

> *Well, using the vocabulary in Dragon, my PC is Lahrneh Athelchas, meanng "no name, new to the bow"
> 
> So how would you translate "no name"? *




No Name , New to the Bow = Essan'ner(nameless) Cuwinyar(bow newbie)


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Elvish Translation*



			
				Allanon said:
			
		

> *Son of the Wind
> Heir to the Golden Bird
> Bringer of the Dawn
> Hailer of the Dusk
> Death
> Daughter of the plaguebearer
> 
> Thanks in advance Angcuru  *




Son of the Wind - Untinu tel Sul
Heir to the Golden Bird - Chil tel Maldulin
Bringer of the Dawn -  Onanoron
Hailer of the Dusk - Aayelome(as in evening-type dusk)
Death - Gurtha
Daughter of the plaguebearer - Tinu tel Kolindolirva

you're welcome.

edited translation of 'of, of the'


----------



## Angcuru

And just if anyone was wondering, Master of the Wind translates to _Sultura_, which I will have as a ancestral prestige class in my upcoming FR campaign.


----------



## Ran

*Was wondering...*

Will you keep this thread for long? Maybe I should bookmark it to come back whenever i need an elven name...


----------



## Nine Hands

Can you do these?

Shadow in the Moon's Light
Eyes of Vengeance
Hand of the Great One
Woods Calling
Nine Hands 
Watcher in the City


----------



## MerakSpielman

Ok, so do you guys actually know how to speak Tolkein elven, or do you have a dictionary/computer program or something?

I just gotta know. My dad wanted to send me to Klingon Language Camp when I was a kid. I didn't go, but he was dead serious.


----------



## Uzumaki

I know there's a Quenya Corpus wordlist somewhere, but it's basically a translation dictionary.


----------



## Priest

How about these


Singer of Rhymes 
Elf Man of Many Swords 
Stout kin of the Fey
Metal Blight
A Lurker Lost 
Three Birds of the Wind
Son of the Sorcereress 
The Lady of the Oaks


----------



## Ao the Overkitty

Lady of the Winged Ones
Ungreatful Maiden
Bossy One

Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> *Ok, so do you guys actually know how to speak Tolkein elven, or do you have a dictionary/computer program or something?
> 
> I just gotta know. My dad wanted to send me to Klingon Language Camp when I was a kid. I didn't go, but he was dead serious. *




i use : The Grey Company : The Elven Language

...whichuses Tolkien's Elven, not something made-up to sound neat. Wish I could speak elven, tho.


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Was wondering...*



			
				Ran said:
			
		

> *Will you keep this thread for long? Maybe I should bookmark it to come back whenever i need an elven name... *




In case you haven't noticed, I've put a link to it in my sig. I plan to keep it around for a LONG time.


----------



## blackshirt5

OK Angcuru, how would you say "Elf Fated to Die"?

I'm serious.


----------



## Angcuru

Priest said:
			
		

> *How about these
> Singer of Rhymes
> Elf Man of Many Swords
> Stout kin of the Fey
> Metal Blight
> A Lurker Lost
> Three Birds of the Wind
> Son of the Sorcereress
> The Lady of the Oaks *




Singer of Rhymes - Lamyve e Lindir
Elf Man of Many Swords - Edheledan en Nirmegil
Stout kin of the Fey - Nossevoronwe tel Marta
Metal Blight - Lirvaratinco
A Lurker Lost - sorry, can't find that
Three Birds of the Wind - Neldedulin tel Sul
Son of the Sorcereress -  Utinu tel Edainmengul
The Lady of the Oaks - Arwen tel Nomo

edited translation of 'of, of the'; edit to son of the sorceress


----------



## Angcuru

Nine Hands said:
			
		

> *Can you do these?
> 
> Shadow in the Moon's Light
> Eyes of Vengeance
> Hand of the Great One
> Woods Calling
> Nine Hands
> Watcher in the City *




Shadow in the Moon's Light - Dea E isilme
Eyes of Vengeance - (no word for Vengeance)
Hand of the Great One - Cam tel Era
Woods Calling - Yel tel Taur
Nine Hands - (for all the emphasis placed on 'the nine' in LotR, I can't find NINE)
Watcher in the City - Anthaer e i Tal


*A NOTE TO ALL : the elven dictionary I have doesn't have EVERY WORD, so the more obscure terms will be improvised for, or not done at all(i'll make a note when i can't do them)*

*I have also noticed some errors in my translation of 'of, of the' check any names you may have requested for changes*


----------



## Ran

Hey, what does Anardil stands for, I used the name once and it is from Tolkiens family lineage, not sure where...

Anardil in elven means (complete please)


----------



## Angcuru

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *Lady of the Winged Ones
> Ungreatful Maiden
> Bossy One
> 
> Thanks. *




Lady of the Winged Ones - Arwen tel Gwaithraamavoite
Ungreatful Maiden - Wenildiol
Bossy One - Kano(commander, close as I could get)


----------



## Angcuru

Ran said:
			
		

> *Hey, what does Anardil stands for, I used the name once and it is from Tolkiens family lineage, not sure where...
> 
> Anardil in elven means (complete please) *




Lover of the Sun


----------



## Ran

Hey, nice you know... he was a multiclass, fighter/mage/cleric (Farlangh) and I will always remember him... those levels limits were quite nice in that situation...

Thanks!


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *OK Angcuru, how would you say "Elf Fated to Die"?
> 
> I'm serious. *




I'm quite sure that you say this in reference to my character, Angcuru Cukhelek (Iron Skill, Bow of Ice), but I'll give it to you for the purposes of helping out the role-play. If things go as they have been, the dice will be on my side, blackshirt !

Edhel Gurthumbar (elf fated to die)
Edhel Qualmumbar (elf fated to die painfully)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

*Re: Anyone Need an Elven Name?*



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> *I decided that since a good amount of people tend to have trouble conceiving names for elves, I'm going to start taking requests. Tell me what you want the name to be in english, and I'll get it to you in elven.
> 
> SERIOUS REQUESTS ONLY PLEASE! This translation stuff takes time. *



Wow, thanks.  In English, "Filcher for the common good."


----------



## blackshirt5

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Edhel Gurthumbar (elf fated to die)
> Edhel Qualmumbar (elf fated to die painfully) *





Take your pick bro, I'll be nice and let you choose which one goes on your tombstone.


----------



## Ran

I search for something to this:

Last of the Old Tradition


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Take your pick bro, I'll be nice and let you choose which one goes on your tombstone. *




I think i'll take : Melindo en Edainmevaninmavoronda

you figure it out, you have a copy of the dictionary on the disc I burnt for you.


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Re: Anyone Need an Elven Name?*



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Wow, thanks.  In English, "Filcher for the common good." *




Filcher for the common good - Cam'Wethrin ten Iluveqeul (Thief for Everything Good, there was no word for common)


----------



## blackshirt5

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think i'll take : Melino en Edainmevaninmavoronda
> 
> you figure it out, you have a copy of the dictionary on the disc I burnt for you. *




I'm lazy and working on dungeons and monsters today.  Couldja tell me what it means?


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm lazy and working on dungeons and monsters today.  Couldja tell me what it means? *




....I think I'll keep you in suspense, unless someone else makes a request to know what that means. Just because you want my character dead for rolling a single crit.


----------



## blackshirt5

I don't want him dead for rolling a single crit.

IT was that HUGE amount of damage that you rolled that makes me want you dead.

But ok, here's one for ya:
Warrior of Virtue.

And I'd still seriously like to know what yours means.


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *I don't want him dead for rolling a single crit.
> 
> IT was that HUGE amount of damage that you rolled that makes me want you dead.
> 
> But ok, here's one for ya:
> Warrior of Virtue.
> 
> And I'd still seriously like to know what yours means. *




Warrior of Virtue - Ohtar en ...................
would  you believe that this thing has the word for virginity, but not virtue? 

ok ok ok......it means Lover of Beautiful, Faithful Woman.


----------



## Angcuru

Ran said:
			
		

> *I search for something to this:
> 
> Last of the Old Tradition *




Last of the Old Tradition - Tella tel Meniant


----------



## blackshirt5

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Warrior of Virtue - Ohtar en ...................
> would  you believe that this thing has the word for virginity, but not virtue?
> 
> ok ok ok......it means Lover of Beautiful, Faithful Woman. *




I'd believe it.

If I ever find one, I'll change MY name to that.


----------



## Angcuru

well, I've found one. Now I just have to work in the _Melindo_ part of it.


----------



## blackshirt5

go Akmed!


----------



## Angcuru

IT'S ACHMED, YOU FOOL!....I haven't heard that for a while..

To everyone else on the boards, that's not my real name, but an odd nickname I received WAY back when. I'll tell you the story anyway...

One day my brother, his friend Eric, and I went trudging though the woods of a local park for no apparent reason. To be nice, I volunteered to carry the backpack which we were carrying our food & drink in. Every time we came across a hidden hole, out-sticking branch, etc. that was hidded from plain view, I would be the first to stumble into it, being the one with the extra weight unbalancing my step. Since Eric was a B-Movie fanatic, he saw a link between my carryin the stuff and being the first one to wander into misforune and the arabs in all the old B-movies who were the first to be eaten. Achmed being a common arab name, I was dubbed Achmed. Strange, isn't it.


----------



## blackshirt5

OK, here's a few names to generate:
Like a Pretty, Pretty RAinbow


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *OK, here's a few names to generate:
> Like a Pretty, Pretty RAinbow *




that's just one.

Ve Ninniachvanim (no word for pretty)
somehow I think you are mocking something...or someone...


----------



## blackshirt5

OK, here's another couple.
The Hunter
User of Dark Means
Walker of Dark Paths
Blade of the Gods
Strider in Mist


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *OK, here's another couple.
> The Hunter
> User of Dark Means
> Walker of Dark Paths
> Blade of the Gods
> Strider in Mist *




The Hunter - (can't do this one)
User of Dark Means - (can't do this one)
Walker of Dark Paths - Eryatriall Morimen
Blade of the Gods - Hyanda tel Seldarine
Strider in Mist - Eryatriall e Hisie


----------



## blackshirt5

YAY!  Gimme a minute and I'll think of some more.

On an OT note, what happened to your plans today?  I thought you were going out?


----------



## Angcuru

we got rained out. bad weather and state parks do NOT mix well. It sux even more because I missed a day of work for nothing. 

I'm tired of Seeing blackshirt5 Angcuru blackshirt5 Angcuru blackshirt5 Angcuru blackshirt5 Angcuru blackshirt5 Angcuru.....could someone else request something?


----------



## blackshirt5

Too bad.  Angcuru was walking around all Black Mage going "OH YEAH!  I'm gonna get me some!  In a park!  That'll shut Drew up!" and then he got rained out.

OK:
Stalking Cat
Forest Dragon
Lizard King
Blackblade
Blackleaf


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Too bad.  Angcuru was walking around all Black Mage going "OH YEAH!  I'm gonna get me some!  In a park!  That'll shut Drew up!" and then he got rained out. *




 Unlike you, I don't move at Mach 2 when I go to make my move, Drew. 



			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *
> Stalking Cat
> Forest Dragon
> Lizard King
> Blackblade
> Blackleaf *




Stalking Cat - (nope, sorry)
Forest Dragon - Uruloki tel Taure
Lizard King - (optional H)aranakel'var  (reptile king)
Blackblade - Hyandamor
Blackleaf - Hyandalasse


----------



## ElMorte

I have only one request right now:

Stonecutter


----------



## Angcuru

ElMorte said:
			
		

> *I have only one request right now:
> 
> Stonecutter *




Stonecutter - Ondokurwaer (stone craftsman)
                      Ondorist(stone cut)

best I could do for ya


----------



## SamuraiY

Daughter of the waves
Sister of the waves
Sea Sprite
Frothrider

I think you saw the thread about this character


----------



## Ravellion

Wielder of the horn of power

user of the horn of power

player of the horn of power

he who enjoys the day

he who enjoys the morning

If you would translate, thanks!

Rav


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

*Re: Re: Re: Anyone Need an Elven Name?*



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Filcher for the common good - Cam'Wethrin ten Iluveqeul (Thief for Everything Good, there was no word for common) *



Thanks!

Can you do this one:

Savior of the short folk


----------



## Angcuru

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> *Daughter of the waves
> Sister of the waves
> Sea Sprite
> Frothrider
> 
> I think you saw the thread about this character *




this the one who lost the arm?

Daughter of the waves - Tinu tel Famar
Sister of the waves - Seler tel Famar
Sea Sprite - Feaear
Frothrider - (no can do)

those were surprisingly easy..and they sound fairly badass as well.
If I may be so bold as to suggest:
Eranqui Wen tel Fea (One-Armed Maiden of the Sea)


----------



## Angcuru

Ravellion said:
			
		

> *Wielder of the horn of power
> 
> user of the horn of power
> 
> player of the horn of power
> 
> he who enjoys the day
> 
> he who enjoys the morning
> 
> If you would translate, thanks!
> 
> Rav *




I love when people request similar names.

I'm assuming that by horn you mean the instrument, correct me if I am mistaken.

Wielder of the horn of power - Yatury tel Romba en Val

user of the horn of power - (no word for user)

player of the horn of power - Yatyal tel Romba en Val

he who enjoys the day - Royamel tel Re

he who enjoys the morning - Royamel tel Amrun

nice ones!


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone Need an Elven Name?*



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *Thanks!
> 
> Can you do this one:
> 
> Savior of the short folk *




Savior of the short folk - Kallo tel Hosai 

I had to use 'hero' in place of 'savior', but I think it works out well.


----------



## SamuraiY

Thanks Angcuru! I like the one you suggested, but unfortunately, you're thinking of a different post


----------



## Angcuru

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> *Thanks Angcuru! I like the one you suggested, but unfortunately, you're thinking of a different post *




well bla! which one is yours then? what char would this revolve around?


----------



## SamuraiY

Sorry. Its late here and I forgot to put that in my last post. It was the one regarding playing two water mages in a row. Sorry. I know its not as interesting as a one armed character. If it helps, I could make her blind


----------



## Angcuru

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> *Sorry. Its late here and I forgot to put that in my last post. It was the one regarding playing two water mages in a row. Sorry. I know its not as interesting as a one armed character. If it helps, I could make her blind *




no need to do that. actually, I think I was thinking about one of Tsyr's characters. but ANYway, just go with it, take the one-armed part out of the name I suggested for you and go for it.


----------



## SamuraiY

Which one is "one armed"? Eranqui or Wen?


----------



## Angcuru

eranqui


----------



## Angcuru

*bump*, _I say_


----------



## Uzumaki

Heh. There's no option for '... sure to piss off Forrester.'


----------



## Angcuru

I have NO idea how to respond to that.


----------



## Storminator

How 'bout

Walks on Snow

Silent Cat

PS


----------



## Witch Doctor

Are you still taking requests?  at work and no time read all of this, but here goes:

College friend needed a cool non-english name for a sword in a short story.  Runes on the sword translate into "death killer".

I suggested Elven for the language, but neither one of us know the language.  Please, can you help us out?


----------



## Angcuru

Storminator said:
			
		

> *How 'bout
> 
> Walks on Snow
> 
> Silent Cat
> 
> PS *




Walks on Snow - Van no Losa

Silent Cat - Cathdina


----------



## Angcuru

Witch Doctor said:
			
		

> *Are you still taking requests?  at work and no time read all of this, but here goes:
> 
> College friend needed a cool non-english name for a sword in a short story.  Runes on the sword translate into "death killer".
> 
> I suggested Elven for the language, but neither one of us know the language.  Please, can you help us out? *




I'll be taking requests as long as people keep making them.  

As in Death Killer i.e. killer of death? Kinda Ironic, but here ya go:

Oyandengin Gurtha  (One Who Slays Death)


----------



## Witch Doctor

Thank you oh so much!


----------



## Kaffis

In response to your survey.. I typically use Welsh (or my bastardized semi-understanding of welsh conjugation) when I'm really ambitious, not being quite nerdy enough to actually have a Quenya dictionary.. It gives a different sound, but a similar flavor in my opinion.

And to keep you entertained, Angcuru, I suppose you could take a crack at these:

Light (as in weight) shadow

Silver Shade

Wind's Song and/or Singing Wind

Sky Rider


----------



## blackshirt5

Could you do the following:

The Risen Darkness
Deceiver
Betrayer


----------



## Ferret

Here's some:
Shadow that walks.
Brother to the wind
Heart of flame

Edit: Heres some more
Name that sear(burns) the air
Walker in the light, seer in the dark(one name)
Half-drow
Disciplined dark


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Anyone Need an Elven Name?*



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Savior of the short folk - Kallo tel Hosai
> 
> I had to use 'hero' in place of 'savior', but I think it works out well. *



Thanks, again!


----------



## Ferret

*Bump* Come on this deserves to be on top!


----------



## Ferret

And again?


----------



## blackshirt5

Brother of Metal
Lover of Dwarven Women


----------



## Angcuru

Kaffis said:
			
		

> *In response to your survey.. I typically use Welsh (or my bastardized semi-understanding of welsh conjugation) when I'm really ambitious, not being quite nerdy enough to actually have a Quenya dictionary.. It gives a different sound, but a similar flavor in my opinion.
> 
> And to keep you entertained, Angcuru, I suppose you could take a crack at these:
> 
> Light (as in weight) shadow
> 
> Silver Shade
> 
> Wind's Song and/or Singing Wind
> 
> Sky Rider *




I just keep it as a quck reference, and for referring to me as nerdy, I'm not going to translate these. Keep off the thread if you aren't serious.


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *The Risen Darkness
> Deceiver
> Betrayer *




The Risen Darkness - I Dune(Rome) Huine
Deciever - Oyawenthrine
Betrayer - sorry, it doesn't have the word for betray


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Here's some:
> Shadow that walks.
> Brother to the wind
> Heart of flame
> 
> Edit: Heres some more
> Name that sear(burns) the air
> Walker in the light, seer in the dark(one name)
> Half-drow
> Disciplined dark *




Shadow that walks - Daetanyavan _OR_ Daetanyatriall
Brother to the Wind - Tororsul
Heart of Flame - Hoonenrunya
Name that sears(burns) the air - Essatanyanaarvilya
Walker in the light, seer in the dark - Oya Vanime'a Eleimori
Half-drow - PerMori'Quessir
Disciplined dark - (no word for disciplined)


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Brother of Metal
> Lover of Dwarven Women *




Brother of Metal -  Tororentinco
Lover of Dwarven Women - Oyamel Naugedainme


----------



## Kaffis

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just keep it as a quck reference, and for referring to me as nerdy, I'm not going to translate these. Keep off the thread if you aren't serious. *




I beg your pardon, Angcuru. I hadn't meant any offense by it. I throw 'nerd' and 'geek' around with no negative connotations intended, and forget that not everybody wears/wore labels like "computer nerd" with pride in high school, etc.


----------



## Storminator

Now I've got a PC name...

Cam tel Gurtha

PS


----------



## Angcuru

Storminator said:
			
		

> *Now I've got a PC name...
> 
> Cam tel Gurtha
> 
> PS *




lemme guess, sorcerer who REALLY likes the finger of death spell?


----------



## Ferret

Shadow that walks - Daetanyavan OR Daetanyatriall

Which means what?


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Shadow that walks - Daetanyavan OR Daetanyatriall
> 
> Which means what? *




either one, they both mean the same thing. van&triall both mean (to walk).


----------



## AegisEversoaring

Great Thread!
Could you do:
Traveller through Tomorrow's Gate
Enemy of Light's Champion

Thanks!

Aegis


----------



## Angcuru

AegisEversoaring said:
			
		

> *Great Thread!
> Could you do:
> Traveller through Tomorrow's Gate
> Enemy of Light's Champion
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Aegis *




_OLE!_ I just feel like saying that lately. 

Traveller through Tomorrow's Gate - sorry, no word for travel I'd narrow it down to something simpler, but I'd prefer that you be more specific.
Enemy of Light's Champion - Gothen Aratome'a OR Gothenaratome'a OR Goth en Ararome'a


----------



## Angcuru

*bump*


----------



## Storminator

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OLE! I just feel like saying that lately.
> 
> Traveller through Tomorrow's Gate - sorry, no word for travel I'd narrow it down to something simpler, but I'd prefer that you be more specific.
> *




Something to think of, Traveller thru Tomorrow's Gate gets some of its punch from the alliterative aspect )), so when translating, keep in mind the sounds, and choose the translation appropriately.

And then here's a couple:

Awakened Wolf
Awakened Tree
Blind Oracle
How do I shoot a bow? Hey, you're translating and my PC needs to ask! 

PS


----------



## Angcuru

Storminator said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Something to think of, Traveller thru Tomorrow's Gate gets some of its punch from the alliterative aspect )), so when translating, keep in mind the sounds, and choose the translation appropriately.
> 
> And then here's a couple:
> 
> Awakened Wolf
> Awakened Tree
> Blind Oracle
> How do I shoot a bow? Hey, you're translating and my PC needs to ask!
> 
> PS *




Traveller through Tomorrow's Gate - Onyaran Imya Tul’reando 
Awakened Wolf - Cuivedraug
Awakened Tree - Cuiveorn
Blind Oracle - (no words for blind or oracle)
How do I shoot a bow? - Sut magh cu? (How use bow?)
In elven phrases, filler-type words are not used, just implied. All they have to do is get the message across.


----------



## Ferret

I thought one might mean stride and the othwer walk, see what I mean?


----------



## AegisEversoaring

Thanks for the name!
Just a name is all I need to brainstorm an adventure or a piece of campaign history.


Aegis


----------



## Angcuru

_OLE!_


----------



## Dark Eternal

Ok, I'm gonna throw out a couple for you, since I've just introduced a bunch of first level characters to a community of elves and I think it would be cool to have genuine elven names for the important npc's.  

The person they'll be dealing with most often is the one I'm most worried about.  I'd like his name to translate to mean something like 'watcher over the wyrm', since his most important job is keeping tabs on the local dragon.

The other significant npc's are less important.  In no particular order:

Storm Reaver (alt. Storm Master or Storm Conquerer)
Song of Wisdom (alt. Singer of Wisdom)
Master of the Seventh Wind (alt. Lord or Ruler of the Seventh Wind)
Steel Dancer
Death Rider
Shadow of Glory
Keeper of Light and Darkness

And, for a special guest villain:  Winter's Soul

Thanks!


----------



## Angcuru

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *'watcher over the wyrm',
> 
> Storm Reaver (alt. Storm Master or Storm Conquerer)
> Song of Wisdom (alt. Singer of Wisdom)
> Master of the Seventh Wind (alt. Lord or Ruler of the Seventh Wind)
> Steel Dancer
> Death Rider
> Shadow of Glory
> Keeper of Light and Darkness
> 
> And, for a special guest villain:  Winter's Soul
> 
> Thanks!   *




Watcher over the Wyrm - Onyatiri'uloki
Storm Reaver/Master/Conquerer - Arrnatura (Storm Master)
Master/Lord/Ruler of the Seventh Wind - Herusuosto (Lord Seven Wind, seventh is implied, as well as of the)
Steel Dancer - Tinconyasalk  (metal dancer)
Death Rider - (strangely, no word for ride)
Shadow of Glory - Daetelalkar
Keeper of Light and Darkness - Onyatir Me'ar'huine

Not to reiterate, but Brother of Metal - Tororentinco


----------



## Dark Eternal

:grin:

How do you say 'Thank you' in elvish?


----------



## Angcuru

:grin:
Amin diol lle.


----------



## Dark Eternal

Well, then - _"Amin diol lle, Tororentinco."_

Since the elvish translation of "rider" isn't listed, how about 'Death Horse-master', instead? 

And how would you translate 'Winter's Soul'?  I think it's a good name for that rarest and most evil of villains:  an elvish Lich necromancer...


----------



## Angcuru

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *Well, then - "Amin diol lle, Tororentinco."
> 
> Since the elvish translation of "rider" isn't listed, how about 'Death Horse-master', instead?
> 
> And how would you translate 'Winter's Soul'?  I think it's a good name for that rarest and most evil of villains:  an elvish Lich necromancer...   *




Death Horse Master - Turarochgauth

Winter's Soul - Uuaina'hrive

_OLE!_


----------



## blackshirt5

*BUMP!* 

_OLE!_


----------



## Angcuru

_OLE!_ 

Seriously, though, lets get some requests...


----------



## Ferret

Arcane sage?

I dunno, but you be doin' excallent work here, man.


----------



## mystraschosen

Dawn bringer
Warder of the way
find the way
Swift victory
Swift wolf
Wolf Brother
Destined savior


Thanks in advance sir.


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Arcane sage?
> 
> I dunno, but you be doin' excallent work here, man. *




Arcane Sage - Templasintar (magic sage, no word for arcane)


----------



## Angcuru

mystraschosen said:
			
		

> *Dawn bringer
> Warder of the way
> find the way
> Swift victory
> Swift wolf
> Wolf Brother
> Destined savior
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance sir. *




Dawn Bringer - Onyaonanoron (giver of dawn, close as I could get)
Warder of the Way - Vakha e Tel'men (Guardian of the Way)
Find the Way - Utu Tel'men
Swift Victory - Lakilearauka
Swift Wolf - Draugarauka
Wolf Brother - Toror'draug
Destined Savior - Martykallo' (Destined Hero)


----------



## mystraschosen

Thank you ,this is so bonus!


----------



## Angcuru

does anyone need any help on pronounciation?


----------



## Nifft

*Nice so far!*

Wow, I'm impressed! These names are very cool!

How about:

A Rider/Citizen of the Brass Storm-city

The Vortex/Whirlpool of Raging/Angry Fire

The Black Crawling Demon Tower

The Darkness that Burns/Consumes the Sky/Air/Heaven

A Sage of the Mist/Clouds

The Horned Wolf

Thanks, -- Nifft


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Nice so far!*



			
				Nifft said:
			
		

> *Wow, I'm impressed! These names are very cool!
> 
> How about:
> 
> A Rider/Citizen of the Brass Storm-city
> 
> The Vortex/Whirlpool of Raging/Angry Fire
> 
> The Black Crawling Demon Tower
> 
> The Darkness that Burns/Consumes the Sky/Air/Heaven
> 
> A Sage of the Mist/Clouds
> 
> The Horned Wolf
> 
> Thanks, -- Nifft *




Well, they're just recapping past episodes on 'Survivor' now, so I think I can squeeze this in. (It's a comedy, not a reality show, no matter what anyone says.  )


Rider/Citizen of the Brass Storm-city - no word for brass or whirlpool

The Vortex/Whirlpool of Raging/Angry Fire - no words for votex or void

The Black Crawling Demon Tower - Tel' Raukobaradmor Tanyabel 
                                                     - Tel' Raukominasmor Tanyabel
                                                       (the black demon tower that moves)    

try to be more broad and less narrow in your description if at all possible, generic words work better, since I can only translate what's in the dictionary.

The Darkness that Burns/Consumes the Sky/Air/Heaven - Tel'huine tanya Vastel'vilya (the darkness that consumes the air)

Sage of the Mist/Clouds - Sintartel'hisie (sage of the mist)

The Horned Wolf - Tel' Draugtilion


----------



## Angcuru

*A NOTE ON PRONOUNCIATION:*

This is straight out of the Silmarillion, so TAKE NOTE.

CONSONANTS

C  -  always has the value of _k_, never s; thus _Celeborn_   is '_Keleborn_', not '_Seleborn_'

CH - always has the value of _ch_ in Scotch _lock_ or German _buch_, never that of _ch_ in English _church_.

DH - is always used to represent the sound of a voiced ('soft') _th_ in English, that is the _th_ in _then_, not the _th_ in _thin_.

G - always has the sound of English _g_ in _get_; thus pronounciation is as in _begin_, not _gin_.

VOWELS

AI - has sound of the English _eye_.

AU - has the value of the English _ow_ in _town_; thus the first syllable of _Sauron_ is like English _sour_, not _sore_.

EI - has the sound of English _grey_.

IE - should not be pronounced as in English _piece_, but with both the vowels _i_ and _e_ sounded, and sun together; thus _Ni-enna_, not _'Neena'_.

UI - has the sound of English _ruin_.

AE and OE - _ae_ may be prounced in the same way as _ai_, and _oe_ as in English _toy_.

EA and EO - are not run together, but constitute two syllables; these combinations are pronounced: _ea_ - ay-ah ,           _eo_ - ey-oh[/i].

U - should be pronounced _oo_.

ER, IR, UR - before a consonant or at the end of a word, should not be pronounced as in enlish _fern, fir, fur_ but as in English _air, eer, oor_.

E - at the end of words is always pronounced as a disctinct vowel.  it is likewise pronounced in the middle of words. pronounced as _eh_.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Nifft

*Re: Re: Nice so far!*



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Rider/Citizen of the Brass Storm-city - no word for brass or whirlpool
> 
> The Vortex/Whirlpool of Raging/Angry Fire - no words for votex or void
> 
> try to be more broad and less narrow in your description if at all possible, generic words work better, since I can only translate what's in the dictionary.
> *




Drat!

There are some specifics that need to be specific, though -- like Efreet city is the Brass City, for example. There's no other classical name for it.

Anyway, thanks mucho for the other names -- they're going to add flavor to my campaign!

 -- Nifft


----------



## Koveras

I hope you're still accepting requests... Mine is: *Soulless one*


----------



## Angcuru

Koveras said:
			
		

> *I hope you're still accepting requests... Mine is: Soulless one *




What's up there, Sarevok?  I'm acceptin requests as long as people keep making them.

no word for soul, so spirit will have to do.

Soulless One - Fean'nero' (spiritless one)
                        Neithanfea (one who goes without a spirit)


----------



## Blacknight

If i remember right, Anardil (Tar Aldarion)was a sailor and a prince of Numenorre who used to visit Middle Earth from time to time.
He became the fifth king of Numenorre.

(I'll leave the translation to Ironskill)


----------



## Angcuru

Blacknight said:
			
		

> *If i remember right,  Aldarion was a sailor and a prince of Numenorre who used to visit Middle Earth from time to time.
> (I'll leave the translation to Ironskill) *




Actually, there is no Aldarion in Tolkien's world.  The closest thing is Aldoron, one of the many names of Orome, Lord of the Forest.
(And no, that was not memorized, I just have the Silmarillion sitting on a shelf just above my computer.)
...do you have an actual request for a translation? or were you just commenting?


----------



## Blacknight

Sorry, I was thinking of Anardil. No dig intended dude.
 I'm quoting from 'Unfinished tales of Numenorre and Middle Earth'  by Chris Tolkien (JRRs son)


 It's basically all the bits TTolkien never finished or got round to putting in  The LotRs or The Silmarillon.
 It's a must if you love Tolkien.

Here's one that would help me out Tree house in Sindar.

Cheers, Jay


----------



## Angcuru

Blacknight said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I was thinking of Anardil. No dig intended dude.
> I'm quoting from 'Unfinished tales of Numenorre and Middle Earth'  by Chris Tolkien (JRRs son)
> 
> 
> It's basically all the bits TTolkien never finished or got round to putting in  The LotRs or The Silmarillon.
> It's a must if you love Tolkien.
> 
> Here's one that would help me out Tree house in Sindar.
> 
> Cheers, Jay *




Yeah, I plan on picking that one up eventually.

Tree House - Ornkard


----------



## Blacknight

Thanks


----------



## Koveras

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's up there, Sarevok?  I'm acceptin requests as long as people keep making them.
> 
> no word for soul, so spirit will have to do.
> 
> Soulless One - Fean'nero' (spiritless one)
> Neithanfea (one who goes without a spirit) *




You discovered me, Kivan! Now I have to call Tazok to torture you again...  Thanks for the translation. If there's no word for Soul, I will need more translations: 
Heartless one
Emotionless one
Unfeeling one


----------



## RigaMortus2

old, fragile, and wise


----------



## Akhkharu

Demon Blessed
Demon Cursed
Demon Born
Son of the mother who slept with a horned one
Unwanted
Blood of Demon
Demon Blood


----------



## ThorneMD

*Well if you can*

Goblinkin or Half-Goblin
Samurai
Wild One
Leader
Traveler
Taka

I know most are not names and the last one will most likely not be in the dictionary, but I would like these translated.  It would surprise my DM that I have some elvish words for others.

And another thing, I don't know if the program was in the previous pages, but can you post a link to the program that you use?


----------



## Angcuru

Koveras said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You discovered me, Kivan! Now I have to call Tazok to torture you again...  Thanks for the translation. If there's no word for Soul, I will need more translations:
> Heartless one
> Emotionless one
> Unfeeling one *




Who is this...Kivan?

Heartless One - Cormn'nero'


----------



## Angcuru

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> *old, fragile, and wise *




Iant, (something),  ar' noldo


----------



## Angcuru

Akhkharu said:
			
		

> *Demon Blessed
> Demon Cursed
> Demon Born
> Son of the mother who slept with a horned one
> Unwanted
> Blood of Demon
> Demon Blood *




Demon Blessed - Raukoaman
Demon Born - Raukonost
Blood of Demon - Agar en'rauko
Demon Blood - Raukoagar


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Well if you can*



			
				ThorneMD said:
			
		

> *Goblinkin or Half-Goblin
> Samurai
> Wild One
> Leader
> Traveler
> Taka
> 
> I know most are not names and the last one will most likely not be in the dictionary, but I would like these translated.  It would surprise my DM that I have some elvish words for others.
> 
> And another thing, I don't know if the program was in the previous pages, but can you post a link to the program that you use? *




Wild One - Merkaer
Leader - Cora
Taka - _what_?

It's not a program, it's a PDF.  Just do a kazaa search for Elven Dictionary.


----------



## Ferret

Gnome-elf


----------



## Angcuru

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Gnome-elf *




Wait a sec......

Gnome-elf = Nogothedhel


----------



## Liquide

OK try this (sorry if the english grammar is a bit off, it is a fast 30 second translation from my DM's cookbook which is in Swedish)

_In the spawn of the greatest evil resides a mind more wicked and vile then a mortal can comprehend.

As the child of a demon, brought to this world by a mortal creature of flesh and blood evil has been given a shape in which it finally can take vengeance upon life.

The onslaught of life has come, the end of worlds.

This is the end, the bringer of destruction has been brought to this world._

A lil bit longer then just a name, but I wanted to give you a challenge


----------



## Angcuru

Liquide said:
			
		

> *OK try this (sorry if the english grammar is a bit off, it is a fast 30 second translation from my DM's cookbook which is in Swedish)
> ....
> A lil bit longer then just a name, but I wanted to give you a challenge  *




Hmm, an actual grouping of sentences, I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Liquide

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmm, an actual grouping of sentences, I'll have to get back to you on that. *




And I'll be waiting until you get back


----------



## Moulin Rogue

From (or of) the green/fertile land


----------



## Avarice

Here's a few.  Thanks in advance!

Silverwing
The Abyss (Chasm or Void will work as well) of Awakening
Isle of Remembrance


----------



## dreaded_beast

i applaude your work!

how about names for weapons?

an elven blade treated with the glassteel spell

long sword
short sword
scimitar
bastard sword
great sword


----------



## young_dwarf

Could you translate these names into elvish please?


Prisoner of Forest

Defender of peace

The elf that slaughters



Cheers

P.S. , do you know how to translate into Dwarvish?


----------



## Angcuru

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> *how about an elven blade treated with the glassteel spell?
> 
> long sword
> short sword
> scimitar
> bastard sword
> great sword *




Actually, glassteel is a material like anything else, not a spell.

long sword - anmegil
short sword - aimegil
scimitar - nope, sorry
bastard sword - nope, sorry
great sword - uremegil (large sword)


----------



## Angcuru

young_dwarf said:
			
		

> *Prisoner of Forest
> 
> Defender of peace
> 
> The elf that slaughters
> 
> P.S. , do you know how to translate into Dwarvish? *




Prisoner of Forest - Obleten'taure (imprisoned in forest)

Defender of peace - Ostaen'seere

The elf that slaughters - Tel' edhel tanya n'dengin nir'. (The elf taht slays maney)

....no, sorry.


----------



## Angcuru

Avarice said:
			
		

> *Here's a few.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Silverwing
> The Abyss (Chasm or Void will work as well) of Awakening
> Isle of Remembrance *




Silverwing - Celebraama

 - Tel Manduen'cuiva (the abyss of Awakening)

Isle of Remembrance - Tolen'rin


----------



## Angcuru

Moulin Rogue said:
			
		

> *From (or of) the green/fertile land *




Tel'Calendor


----------



## blackshirt5

Wolf Lord

Lord of Cats

Queen of the Waves or Queen of the Water

King of Earth

King of Fire

Also, Angcuru, check your email and get back to me on it.  I sent you a few pieces of email related to game.


----------



## Chauzu

Eater of the Dead

Daughter of the Elk

Forever Blue


----------



## Angcuru

Liquide said:
			
		

> *OK try this ....A lil bit longer then just a name, but I wanted to give you a challenge  *




sorry, less than half of those words are in the document i use, and it'd take too long to work it out.  Sorry.


----------



## Seonaid

Four pages later, I'm wondering if you already answered this question (or a similar one), but I'll ask it anyway. 

What is your favorite name, considering both the English and the Elven?


----------



## Liquide

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sorry, less than half of those words are in the document i use, and it'd take too long to work it out.  Sorry. *




Ahwww well


----------



## Drakstern

Thought I'd drop a few in for use in my game...

Kin(or child) of none

Breaker of walls

Forgotten of the Old War

Balance of Six

Dusk's Succession

Bringer of the Second Sun

Friend's Death

Bright Frost

and...

Monarch's Lament


----------



## Angcuru

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *Four pages later, I'm wondering if you already answered this question (or a similar one), but I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> What is your favorite name, considering both the English and the Elven? *




As in my real-life name or an elven one?


----------



## Angcuru

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Wolf Lord
> 
> Lord of Cats
> 
> Queen of the Waves or Queen of the Water
> 
> King of Earth
> 
> King of Fire
> 
> *




Wolf Lord  -  Draugheru

Lord of Cats  -  Herue'cathi

Queen of the Waves or Queen of the Water  -  Tari Tel' Falmar

King of Earth  -  Harane'kemen

King of Fire  -  Harane'naur


----------



## Angcuru

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Eater of the Dead
> 
> Daughter of the Elk
> 
> Forever Blue *




Eater of the Dead  -  Onyamati'ba

Daughter of the Elk  -  no word for elk

Forever Blue  -  Ten'oioluin


----------



## Angcuru

Drakstern said:
			
		

> *Thought I'd drop a few in for use in my game...
> 
> Kin(or child) of none
> 
> Breaker of walls
> 
> Forgotten of the Old War
> 
> Balance of Six
> 
> Dusk's Succession
> 
> Bringer of the Second Sun
> 
> Friend's Death
> 
> Bright Frost
> 
> and...
> 
> Monarch's Lament *




Kin(or child) of none  -  Nossee'uuner

Breaker of walls  -  Onyarusvrami

Forgotten of the Old War  -  no word for forgotten

Balance of Six  -  no word for six

Dusk's Succession  -  Nuermoth

Bringer of the Second Sun  -  Onyaon Minyanor

Friend's Death  -  Gurthamellon

Bright Frost  -  Khelektiri (bright ice)

Monarch's Lament   -  no word for lament


----------



## Seonaid

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As in my real-life name or an elven one? *




Elven, of course.


----------



## Angcuru

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Elven, of course.  *




Well, then.

Were my name to be Elven, it would have to be _Angcuru Oinamelar._  Mostly because that's the name of my alter-ego character, who I am beginning to write about in the storyhour forum.  Check out  _Echoes of Tradegy_ if you're interested.

You, (judging by your Avatar) would be _Carnimlanatshee_, which means 'pink-clothed fairy'.

Love the sig, BTW.


----------



## grodog

Angcuru---

Where can one get a copy of the dictionary/program you mention?  

I have misplaced my copy of the Silmarillion, but it sounds like this dictionary is even more broad in scope than the Quenya and Sindarin info from there.  Is that correct?


----------



## Dark Eternal

Hail, Brother!  

Just had a wicked idea... gonna change the name of Saberhagen's twelve Swords to elven!  Then I'll slip them into my campaign under the elven names, and my players will NEVER guess what the heck they're messing with... *echoing wicked laugh crescendo*

So, if you would do me the honors of translating all of these (if you don't have a name, give me the closest approximation in meaning that you can find.  If there isn't anything even close, then I'll get by without it.)

Coinspinner

Wayfinder

Sightblinder

Dragonslicer

Stonecutter

Shieldbreaker

Doomgiver

Woundhealer

Townsaver

Soulcutter

Farslayer

The Mindsword

If you can get at least half of those translated, I'll have enough to go on.  Thanks! 

"They will know the power of my sword!" -Manowar


----------



## Mystic_23

Hey...I'd like to know what the translation of "Hater of All" in elvish is.  

A long time ago, I made a party for the old SSI 'Curse of the Asure Bonds' game.  I was messing around, and made a dwarf named "Elf Hater" an elf named "Dwarf Hater" and so forth.  The last character I made was a paladin...and I named him "Hater of All"  I was thinking it would be cool to call an NPC that in elvish.  

Thanks


----------



## blackshirt5

Dark Eternal, what are saberhagen's twelve swords?  i.e., what books are they from?


----------



## Klaus

Hey, Angcuru! Best timing ever, as my PC group will be venturing into elven lands next adventure! Here's what I need:

- Half-Elf
- Ghost Spider(s) (aka Phase Spider)
- Wishing Stone (a huge black opal holding a wish spell)
- Bladesinger (my half-elf rog/wiz will pick up her first bls level)
- Queen of Elves
- "Corrupted by the Spider" (an elf wizard who turned to Lolth)
- "Prodigal Daughter" (my half-elf PC, who is about to rediscover her elven roots, since she never knew her elf father)

Thanks a gazillion!


----------



## Seonaid

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Angcuru Uuaina'melar.
> You, (judging by your Avatar) would be Carnimlanatshee, which means 'pink-clothed fairy'.
> 
> Love the sig, BTW. *




And what does your name mean?

"Pink-clothed fairy," huh? Kind of frilly, isn't it? And I was going more for the angel feel. Hm . . .

Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru

grodog said:
			
		

> *Angcuru---
> 
> Where can one get a copy of the dictionary/program you mention?
> 
> I have misplaced my copy of the Silmarillion, but it sounds like this dictionary is even more broad in scope than the Quenya and Sindarin info from there.  Is that correct? *




Very much so, yes.

If you have Kazaa, do a document search on Elven Dictionary and ONLY GET THE PDF.


----------



## Angcuru

Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *Hail, Brother!  *




YO!

Coinspinner - no word for spin
Wayfinder - Menutua
Sightblinder - no word for blind
Dragonslicer - Urulokikirissa(dragon slasher)
Stonecutter - Ondokira
Shieldbreaker - Tinchorusva
Doomgiver - Amarthona
Woundhealer - Harwafallana
Townsaver - no word for save, strangely
Soulcutter - Uuaina'kira
Farslayer - Haendenga
The Mindsword - no word for mind 



			
				Dark Eternal said:
			
		

> *"They will know the power of my sword!" -Manowar *




Oh, you have NO idea.  My favorite is Shieldbreaker. That sword is MEAN!




			
				Mystic_23 said:
			
		

> *Hey...I'd like to know what the translation of "Hater of All" in elvish is.
> Thanks *




Hater of All - Ilyadelotha



			
				blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Dark Eternal, what are saberhagen's twelve swords?  i.e., what books are they from? *




They're writeups of swords forged by the Roman Gods and sent to the world of the mortals.  Each blade has it's own unique powers, and the gods view the changing of hands of the swords to be a bit of a competition.  Very nice stuff.



			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> *Hey, Angcuru! Best timing ever, as my PC group will be venturing into elven lands next adventure! Here's what I need:
> Thanks a gazillion! *




Peredhil - Half-Elf
oddly, no word for ghost - Ghost Spider(s) (aka Phase Spider)
ARG, no word for wish either - Wishing Stone (a huge black opal holding a wish spell)
Megilindir - Bladesinger - Queen of Elves
NO WORD FOR corrupt either (DAMMIT) - "Corrupted by the Spider" (an elf wizard who turned to Lolth)
no word for prodigy or prodigal - "Prodigal Daughter" (my half-elf PC, who is about to rediscover  her elven roots, since she never knew her elf father)



y'know, I'm beginning to bear a grudge against this pdf


----------



## Angcuru

Seonaid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And what does your name mean?
> 
> "Pink-clothed fairy," huh? Kind of frilly, isn't it? And I was going more for the angel feel. Hm . . .
> 
> Thanks.  *




_Angcuru_ means  'Iron Skill', I.E. greatly skilled, etc.
_Uuaina'melar_ means 'soul of the lover'.

well, then: _Carnimlanat Feaina'rammavoite_

You're welcome.


----------



## Mystic_23

Thaniks, Angcuru.  That should make a cool name for the ancient evil god for the game I'm working on.


----------



## Angcuru

*BUMP*
_OLE!_


----------



## Chauzu

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eater of the Dead  -  Onyamati'ba
> 
> Daughter of the Elk  -  no word for elk
> 
> Forever Blue  -  Ten'oioluin *




Thanks! Oh well on the Elk.


----------



## Angcuru

Liquide said:
			
		

> *In the spawn of the greatest evil resides a mind more wicked and vile then a mortal can comprehend.
> 
> As the child of a demon, brought to this world by a mortal creature of flesh and blood evil has been given a shape in which it finally can take vengeance upon life.
> 
> The onslaught of life has come, the end of worlds.
> 
> This is the end, the bringer of destruction has been brought to this world.*




_E' i hini tel morgoth bara on uuaina' ner quanta e' gorgorath san' firimari aa' nausa.

Vee' i' hini en' rauko, panye sina palurin e' firimar onna en' sarko ar' agar one kanta e' man ta meetimaya aa' sane 'fhaor' deno' coia.

Tel hoth en coia tule, i tela e' palurini.

Sina i tela, i panya e' rustaya rakte sina palurin._

WHOOHOO!


----------



## young_dwarf

Hi got a new elf in my first midnight game. Its a cool snow elf so could you please give me the elvish translation for :

   Hunter from the snow

Cheers


----------



## Angcuru

young_dwarf said:
			
		

> *Hi got a new elf in my first midnight game. Its a cool snow elf so could you please give me the elvish translation for :
> 
> Hunter from the snow
> 
> Cheers *




Faratuulo'i'losa


----------



## Sabaron

What, Angcuru?  Been getting no elf name lovin' for 9 days now?  Let me help you out.   Besides, I could really use some good elf names for a campaign I'm working on.

Are these too long?


Dawn's First Knight
Red Sword of the Lion (Griffon if it's there, Cat if neither exists)
Displeasing to the Gods
Friend of the King
Eater of Kin
First Shield of the Innocent
Last One Out the Door (Trust me, there's a reason for this one!)
Beginning of Magic
Root of the Castle (Keep, Home, Tree)


And perhaps, a few kingdom names
Land of Vigilance (watchfulness, you know the theme)
Gathering of Friends
Awaiting the Beginning.

Thank you in advance, and I hope I can give your linguistics some exercise.


----------



## Angcuru

Sabaron said:
			
		

> *What, Angcuru?  Been getting no elf name lovin' for 9 days now?  Let me help you out.   Besides, I could really use some good elf names for a campaign I'm working on.
> 
> Are these too long?
> 
> Thank you in advance, and I hope I can give your linguistics some exercise.  *




My PDF is getting lonely. ....

Nah, the're fine, size-wise.

Dawn's First Knight -  Yeste'ni'ohtaranoron (dawn's first paladin)
Red Sword of the Lion - Megilcarad Tel'raa
Displeasing to the Gods - Ilseasua' Tel'Seldarine
Friend of the King - Mellon tel'(h)aran
Eater of Kin - Matae'nosse
First Shield of the Innocent - Yeste'tinechor tel'mangwaith (...unmarred people)
Last One Out the Door - Tellao' N'ei'annon
Beginning of Magic - Yestae'templa
Root of the Castle (Keep, Home, Tree) - Thond tel'(eska=home  nost=fortress  orn=tree)
Land of Vigilance - Anthador
Gathering of Friends - Omentae'mellonie
Awaiting the Beginning - Feithten'tel'yesta

HA! U mean PDF-scrolling skills.


----------



## Lalato

OK... I have one for you... only this time it's not for a specific person.  What I need is the name for an entire Elven culture that is matriarchal in nature... and is somewhat based on the Amazons from Greek myth.

--sam


----------



## Angcuru

Drow comes to mind...but that's a race, not a culture.... 

Tel'Quessir Ataraharna  (The Mother-Ruled People)

closest I could get you.


----------



## HalfElfSorcerer

Hey,

Half-blooded shaper of stars

Thanks.


----------



## Angcuru

HalfElfSorcerer said:
			
		

> *
> Half-blooded shaper of stars
> *



Half-blooded shaper of stars = Peragar Gilkantar (or Peragar Elenkantar)


----------



## doctorjeff98

What does Angcuru mean?


----------



## Dagredhel

Hey there.

Want to try translating 'Dagredhel' from the elvish into English?


----------



## Angcuru

Dagredhel said:
			
		

> *Hey there.
> 
> Want to try translating 'Dagredhel' from the elvish into English? *



Dagr is not listed is my PDF, but in elvish, you take out a letter or two to make the word flow better, but still keep the general sound and look of the word.  Dagora means (to battle), Dagor means battle, and edhel means elf.  So this "Dagredhel" could mean either Battle Elf  or To Battle Elf....so I'd say Battle Elf or Elf of Battle.



			
				doctorjeff98 said:
			
		

> *What does Angcuru mean? *



"Iron Skill" I.E. Highly Skilled, etc. etc.


----------



## Dagredhel

'Dagredhel' was the name of my favorite character, an elf (of all things!)  I composed his name using Tolkien's elvish as gleaned from the glossary of an old copy of the Silmarrilion.  'Dagr' for 'sword' and 'edhel' for 'tree'.  The character went by 'Ironbranch' in the Common tongue (using it in place of a surname.)  He was a non-spellcasting "Bladesinger", a two-weapon Fighter 'double-specialized' in the elven fighting-style.

'Battle-Elf' would have suited him just fine.


----------



## Angcuru

I just got a newer, updated version of the Elven Dictionary, allowing for more accuracy and flexibility in creating names.  Thought I'd let everyone know, In case you want to re-submit a name or something similar, or just disovered this thread now.


----------



## Arravis

If you could, Angcuru, I'd like to see what you could do for my wingless avariel character...

Perhaps:

Wingless
Traitor
Betrayer of the clouds
Fallen

Any suggestions or ideas would be welcome as well.
Thanks!


----------



## -Ekimus-

How about....

Windstriker
Fogstrider
Mistwalker
...
and split the words if you would, i would like to mix and match them to whichever sounds the best. thanks


----------



## Aaron L

My current character is named Valthalion Daethil.  

Dauntless power,  House Shadowmoon.


----------



## Grim

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Peredhil - Half-Elf
> oddly, no word for ghost - Ghost Spider(s) (aka Phase Spider)
> ARG, no word for wish either - Wishing Stone (a huge black opal holding a wish spell)
> Megilindir - Bladesinger - Queen of Elves
> NO WORD FOR corrupt either (DAMMIT) - "Corrupted by the Spider" (an elf wizard who turned to Lolth)
> no word for prodigy or prodigal - "Prodigal Daughter" (my half-elf PC, who is about to rediscover  her elven roots, since she never knew her elf father)
> *




For both Klaus and Angcuru:

I found my own elven translation pdf ( http://www.grey-company.org/Language/Files/phrase.pdf ) a while ago, and although I am dubious to its accuracy, after cross refferencing " I wish to speak", or "Amin merna quen", and "If you wish, "Manka lle merna", it seems to me that the word for "wish" is _merna_.

Lets see... the closest I could get to "ghost" was "Blade Spirit, which translates as Hyandae en'luhta. As to which means blade and which means spirit, i dont know. Angcuru might...

And thats all I could find. Hope I could be of help...


----------



## Grim

oh and also by my pdf, Peredhil is halfling, not half elf. Half elf is Elandili. But... sources conflict. I'd go with angcuru, though. I'm pretty sure my pdf was compiled by a bunch of 12 year olds playing BG2 or NWN (You can kinda tell b/c they list translations for then-popular clans (The Undead Overlords!), and translations for Sword Coast towns/cities)


----------



## Lalato

Angcuru... I'll re-submit the elven culture from before.  Again...  a matriarchal society, roughly based on Amazons of greek legend...  and the real-life Sarmatians of northern Persia/Southern Russia.

--sam


----------



## redwing

I was wanting to use the archer of the woods- Cuar tel Taur......but exactly how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Angcuru

Wingless - N'Raamavoite
Traitor - Dhaerow
Betrayer of the clouds - Dhaerow tel' Loomie
Fallen - Talant

Windstriker - Pelektar en' Sul (Striker of Wind)
Fogstrider - Vanar no' Hiise (walker on fog)
Mistwalker - Triallar e' Hisie (walker in mist)



> I was wanting to use the archer of the woods- Cuar tel Taur......but exactly how do you pronounce it?




Koo-ahr tel Tahwr


----------



## Angcuru

Lalato said:
			
		

> *Angcuru... I'll re-submit the elven culture from before.  Again...  a matriarchal society, roughly based on Amazons of greek legend...  and the real-life Sarmatians of northern Persia/Southern Russia. *




Tel'Quessir Edainmeietura (the people controlled by women)


----------



## Solana

*Im serious(its his title)*

Order of the bow initiate, bowman to the court of the elven lords

keen eye
far shot
able to strike far and wide 

thx dude man will my dnd group be shocked when my lvl 14 bow initiate decides to tell they hes actually the elven lords court bowman  in elven LOL


----------



## Angcuru

*Re: Im serious(its his title)*

Neat, I was loading the thread to bump it and here we have another request. 



			
				Solana said:
			
		

> *thx dude man will my dnd group be shocked when my lvl 14 bow initiate decides to tell they hes actually the elven lords court bowman  in elven LOL *




bowman to the court of the elven lords - Cuara'i Edehlheruirond

keen eye - Eleelaike

Those are the ones I could get you given the descriptions you gave me.


----------



## Angcuru

What with the resurgence of the Middle-earth MMORPG joke thread, I think a bump is appropriate.

_OLE!_


----------



## randomling

Hey Ancguru: cool thread. But I gotta ask, where did you get the dictionary from? Does it have grammar and pronunciation in it? All I have is the appendices on Sindarin and Quenya from LotR.

As a student of linguistics, I would be _very_ interested in having a look at the dictionary. I know Tolkien took his languages very seriously and I'm curious to know what resemblance Sindarin and Quenya bear to real-life languages.

Thanks in advance mate!


----------



## Angcuru

YO! 
it's got grammar, but for pronounciation, look in the back of the Silmarillion.


----------



## sithramir

Any suggestions for a drow name? I'm playing a drow wizard on the surface. I was thinking something along the lines with "Eru" meaning in ancient elvish "He that is alone" with an idea of "moriquenda" also old elvish for dark elves (from tolkien). Any good names?

Names I like are Arak, Rizzen, etc but I wanted somethign not already used.


----------



## Angcuru

Hmm.... tell me what he's like.

Well, drow use their own seperate language, so I don't know If I can help you there.

Arakh would mean Noble/Royal duty.
Eru actually refers to Corellon, the One,.....so I don't think that this would fit a drow. 

By something that hasn't been used before, would you mean something completely original?


----------



## randomling

Thanks Angcuru! Downloaded the dictionary now. I have the appendices in the back of Return of the King for phonological information, which seems very similar to the list you posted in this thread, but I don't have the Silmarillion. Is there more detailed information in there?

I'm trying to do a "proper" linguistic analysis of Tel'Mithrim, but it isn't working that well yet. Thank God for the phrase book, it has actual sentences in it. Well, noun phrases mostly. 

I've also found a bunch of articles on Quenya linguistics which are interesting me greatly.


----------



## Angcuru

Angcuru feels like bumping his thread.


----------



## Phaoz

how about 
Silver Phoenix(or fire bird) Blade.


----------



## Hardhead

Mind of the Stars

The Last who Lingered (family name)

Forgotten Exiles (sub-race name)

And thanks!


----------



## elawai

Requesting:
Elven Woman Devoted to Love and Beauty


----------



## Hardhead

I've been doing a bit of research myself (becuase I need my names by tomorrow, and I was curious anyway).  The following names are pure Quenya (tolkien's elf-language, and what most people mean when they say "Elven" as a language.)

Melmedil - Devoted to love

Vanessedil - Devoted to beauty

Devoted to both love and beauty would be a mouthful.  Something like 

Melmearvanessedil

None of these names imply an elven woman.  But if you assume the names are elven and traditionally female, it works.  I don't know of any languages that actually include what your name's gender is in the actual name, probably for the above mentioned length reasons.  For instance, my name, Zachary, means "loved by God" in Hebrew (well, Zacharias does, which is where my name comes from).  Everyone knows it's a male name, however.  

If you're really bent on it, though, "quendi" means elven woman, though, so you could add that to the begining if you wanted!  

The -dil ending is a common elven ending for Tolkien's elves' names, and means "friend of" or "devoted to."  Examples are Elendil (friend of the stars) or Glorfindel (not sure what his means).


----------



## Angcuru

Silver Phoenix(or fire bird) Blade - Dulinaurcelebhyanda

Mind of the Stars - can't get this one

The Last who Lingered (family name) - can't find the words for this one either, sorry

Forgotten Exiles (sub-race name) - Poldoren'edemade

Elven Woman Devoted to Love and Beauty - Edanmaiedhel Melmearvanessedil


----------



## Angcuru

Bumping so these guys can see the translations if they haven't yet.


----------



## Ran

I have just made an elven rogue and i want somehting like this, listthem all so I can choose one

Lady of Pain --

Star Stealer --

Swift Strike --


Thanks Angcuru, in advance, i know this thread would do me good on my favorites...


----------



## Angcuru

Lady of Pain --  Arwenen'naike 

Star Stealer --  Elencam'wengril 

Swift Strike --  Araukapelekta


----------



## Ferret

"Those who dare, win"


----------



## Ran

Thanks angcuru, but I don't think I wll keep any of them...
Let me try again...

Seductive Lady

Mistress of the Wild

Flower of the Jungle

Storm Whisper

Night Wave


----------



## Angcuru

Seductive Lady - no can do

Mistress of the Wild - no can do

Flower of the Jungle - Lote tel' merka

Storm Whisper - no can do YET AGAIN

Night Wave - Valnadome

"Those who dare, win" -  Sen ya verya, caela lakilea.


----------



## Ran

Thanks again, I will keep the night wave one, valnadome, now I need a last name...

How about this:

Lost Wood

Deep wood


----------



## Angcuru

Deep Wood -  Taurtumba 

Lost Wood -  Taurwanwa


----------



## Ran

Okay, the character isokay now, but what about these:

Myth

Mythical

Legend

Legendary


----------



## orbitalfreak

Hey, for those who may have missed it, I'm now writing names using the Elvish characters invented by Tolkien.  Details here.


----------



## Angcuru

Sorry ran, I couldn't find words for any of those.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Angcuru,

Awesome thread! I would really appreciate it if you would translate the following these for me:
“Shatterstone- as in “shattering stone by hand” or by “shattering of stone by fist”
Flame hair sword maiden 
Redhead sword maiden
He who carried a big stick (as in club)
He who uses a big stick (as in club)
He who has no good luck
He who stands like a stonewall (aka will not retreat)

oh yeah and if you have time for a slightly funny one:
He who's destined to marriage


----------



## Ran

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Sorry ran, I couldn't find words for any of those. *




No prob!


----------



## Angcuru

“Shatterstone- as in “shattering stone by hand” or by “shattering of stone by fist” - Ondonarkaya 
(literally: Stone shattering/ shattering of stone, the fist can be implied)

Flame hair sword maiden  - Loskeruin Wenmegil (Flame-red-haired Sword Maiden)

Redhead sword maiden - Loskecarad Wenmegil (Red-haired Sword maiden)

He who carried a big stick (as in club) - Royaharye Olwenalta (CarrieD)
In case you had a spelling error - Royaharya Olwenalta (CarrieS)

He who uses a big stick (as in club) - Royamagha Olwenalta

He who has no good luck - Royaharya Marthn'uma

He who stands like a stonewall (aka will not retreat) - no can do

He who's destined to marriage -  Roya Maranwa'vesta


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Awesome!  Much appreciated.   I'm rather surprised you where able to find so many, and a literal one at that! 

Yeah and I had a typo it should have been carries.  I was thinking of Teddy Roosevelt and put it into pass tense with out thinking at all.   

I owe you one.


----------



## Angcuru

Payment will be accepted in the checking out of my story hour, a link to which you can find in my signature.


----------



## Dark Magus

I'm looking for a surname mainly. Can you do:


Fate's grasp
Embracers of the end days


----------



## Angcuru

Fate's grasp - Maparumbar 

Embracers of the end days - can't find anything to relate to that meaning of embrace, so no can do.


----------



## Dark Magus

ok, thanks man.


----------



## Avatar_V

So, if there was a country whose name I wanted to mean "Keepers of Knowledge/lore" or something along those lines, how would that translate? Thanks in advance! This is so cool


----------



## SxyLilCntryGal

Hey I'd like an Elven name for a female. 

Hmm... 
She who sneaks by
Deadly Huntress

I've never done this before so..tryin to learn. Thanks


----------



## Andrew D. Gable

A surname:

Storm's Shadow


----------



## Harlock

Angcuru... you still doing this?  Have an elf and some irony so I'd like to know how to say "Piercing ray of sunlight" or "lightning" or "piercing ray".  Thanks!  Oh, if speed (meaning quick, not methamphetamine... drugs are bad boys and girls)could somehow be implied in there as well that's even better!


----------



## Harlock

*bump* in case Angcuru just missed this.


----------



## SCION OF THE PHOENIX

Could you do Scion of the Phoenix?


----------



## Nifft

Hey dude, I'm making a Wood-Elf Channeler for a Midnight campaign, how about: *Under a Lucky Star*

Thanks! -- N


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Angcuru, hey are you still intrested in doing this? *hopeful look*


----------



## Angcuru

*Returns*
*whips out elvish book thingy*
*translates*

Keepers of Knowledge/lore - Vakhar tel' Sinta (Guardians of Knowledge)
(Vak-har tel Sin-ta)

She who sneaks by - (no word for sneak)

Deadly Huntress -  Reyafarar En'ba (She who hunts; [of death])
(Ray-ya-far-ar En-ba)

Storm's Shadow - Daearrna

Piercing ray of sunlight" or "lightning" or "piercing ray" - Kosta e'Arue (bolt of sunlight)
(Kos-ta aye-ah-roo)

Scion of the Phoenix - Hin tel' Dulinaur (Child of the Firebird)
(Hin tel dool-in-awr)

Under a Lucky Star - Nuenelenherenya
(noo-en-el-en-her-en-ya)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Woot!  Did I fix you then?


----------



## Nifelhein

Man I thought you were a goner!


----------



## Angcuru

It's a simple manner of old .cyberstreet urls in old threads I frequent.

Speaking of which, I'm going to shut this thread and continue the names in a new one.  URL to be posted shortly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey before you kill this thread how about a few phrases...

"Swift defeat to my enemies"

"Swift death to thouse who have wronged me."

Oathbow

and if you fell cleaver a good elven name for the Oathbow as seen in the DMG. (3.5; pg 227, 3.0;pg 189)


----------



## Nifelhein

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It's a simple manner of old .cyberstreet urls in old threads I frequent.
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm going to shut this thread and continue the names in a new one.  URL to be posted shortly.



 You also know that you can avoid that just by changing the initial part of the url, right?

Like www.enworld.cyberstreet.org/forums to www.enworld.org/forums or whatever form it takes in that old server.


----------



## Angcuru

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> You also know that you can avoid that just by changing the initial part of the url, right?
> 
> Like www.enworld.cyberstreet.org/forums to www.enworld.org/forums or whatever form it takes in that old server.




Now that I know that, it's still too late!  HAHA!


----------



## Dax Doomslayer

Hi Angcru,
How about the following:

Evil Man in Black
The Dark Wanderer
Darkness from Below

Thanks!!


----------



## Nifelhein

he already opened the other thread, check his sign in this one to go there and post it!!


----------

